# "Christmas Reservation(s)" Voting Thread



## Chesters Daughter

*As discussed last month, all entrants are now required to cast at least one vote. Upon the close of the poll, any entrant who has not cast at least one vote will see their entry disqualified. This policy will remain in effect henceforth. Thank you. 

Please note that I have extended the time limit for the poll by two days to allow for busy holiday schedules.

Welcome to another "kid in the candy shop" voting poll! Please read all of the entries, and then proceed to cast votes for as many delicious pieces as you see fit, but you may not vote for your own work. If you vote for yourself, your entry will be disqualified.

*All entries are eligible for critique which should be posted in this thread save for critique on entries that are posted on the secure board. I've created a thread for those who wish to critique secure entries which may be accessed *here*. Please be mindful of where your critique is being posted so that the first rights of entrants are not compromised. 

I remind everyone that all critique, and responses to it, must be directed solely at the work. Any comments that veer into the personal will be promptly removed upon discovery and will result in appropriate moderation for the poster. There will be no baiting, flaming, or trolling in this thread, or its partner on the secure board.

You have ten days to make your selections. This poll will close on *December** 28th at 7pm EST.

Best of luck to all entrants!

And remember, it's all you can eat, so choose as many as you desire!

Please also remember that once the poll has closed, and the results have been officially revealed, you may post your entry on either of the Poetry boards for additional feedback.*​

​


----------



## Chesters Daughter

*I've recreated the poll and this one actually works. Those who voted in the prior poll, must cast again, and to those who didn't vote, get cracking. If you have any problems, please let me know right away.*


----------



## Firemajic

I has many reservations about the choices I finally made, but there was one that was a no brainer...Each poem was a true Xmas gift 

Merry Christmas, Poets!


----------



## andrewclunn

I ended up voting for 3.  People took this in quite a few different directions.


----------



## Phil Istine

andrewclunn said:


> I ended up voting for 3.  People took this in quite a few different directions.



Yes, that's why I chose a prompt which has multiple possible meanings.
I haven't voted yet. I want to read through them again first before doing so.


----------



## Pelwrath

Unfortunately I don't remember how many I voted for, 4 or 5, I think. I read each poem multiple times, looking for which ones flowed well, had a message pertaining to Christmas.


----------



## sas

I voted....for one. I will always vote for one. I use criteria, giving points, to make hard decisions, so in the end, one will standout. In that way, I also do not favor a certain form. I no longer write in rhyme, for instance, but if a rhyming poem is done with precision it gets full points for chosen form. I have voted for such a poem. It did not win the challenge, which disappointed me. My selection rarely wins, so hope I don't choose yours. Smiles. Sas


----------



## aj47

I voted.  For one.  

I used to vote for every one I thought worthy.  A few months ago, I decided that we were having too many ties and that I was a factor. I cannot control the rest of ya'll, but I can control myself. So I do.  I approach it like an editor--I can have one piece on the cover. Which one? And that one gets my vote. Sometimes I vote a winner. Sometimes not. But it's not my goal to be popular.


----------



## shedpog329

I remember way back in the day, it was required to choose at least three.  Is that no longer mandated?


----------



## Kevin

No shedpog! Ptf-attention! And make sure you pick the right one! Yes, you can pick more than one... If you absolutely must. Merry Christmas.


----------



## jenthepen

Pelwrath said:


> Unfortunately I don't remember how many I voted for, 4 or 5, I think. I read each poem multiple times, looking for which ones flowed well, had a message pertaining to Christmas.



If you look at the voting thread, the ones you voted for will be in_ italics._


----------



## shedpog329

Kevin said:


> No shedpog! Ptf-attention! And make sure you pick the right one! Yes, you can pick more than one... If you absolutely must. Merry Christmas.



jeeze kev.... use your words not your acronyms


----------



## -xXx-

vote, ed.ness(es)


----------



## ned

3 french pens
4 calling words
5 golllllllllllllllllllllld things!

spread the love...........

Happy Christmas Everyone


----------



## Pelwrath

I did check and I voted for 7. Sorry if anyone feels I've watered down any result or violated any unwritten rule about voting. In the absence of any direction, I voted for the ones who I felt best exemplified the spirit of Christmas.  It doesn't mean the others were bad or in any way "un-Christmas".

To all a merry and blessed Christmas to all and a wealthy, healthy and happy New Year.


----------



## Phil Istine

Pelwrath said:


> I did check and I voted for 7. Sorry if anyone feels I've watered down any result or violated any unwritten rule about voting. In the absence of any direction, I voted for the ones who I felt best exemplified the spirit of Christmas.  It doesn't mean the others were bad or in any way "un-Christmas".
> 
> To all a merry and blessed Christmas to all and a wealthy, healthy and happy New Year.



Have a good Christmas yourself.
So you felt that seven of thirteen were worth voting for - nothing wrong in that so long as one of them was mine  .
Seriously, it would only seem a bit pointless if you voted for all of them. Even then it might give a vote to a poem that might have received none, thus ensuring that someone's self-esteem doesn't end up in the bin.


----------



## aj47

I'm not telling anyone else how to vote.....I was intending to make an observation that when everyone votes for multiples, then we tend to have ties.  Ties aren't bad in and of themselves, but coordinating who picks the next prompt can be confusing.  It was meant to simplify that aspect, not denounce ties or anything.  

If you found seven worthy pieces, seven votes is reasonable.


----------



## sas

Gosh, I wonder how these folks vote in elections? They must be the ones who slow up the line. Baby, it's cold outside. Decide.


----------



## sas

Phil Istine said:


> Have a good Christmas yourself.
> So you felt that seven of thirteen were worth voting for - nothing wrong in that so long as one of them was mine  .
> Seriously, it would only seem a bit pointless if you voted for all of them. Even then it might give a vote to a poem that might have received none, thus ensuring that someone's self-esteem doesn't end up in the bin.



Thanks for clarification. I did not know this was meant for self-esteem. I really now know I do not fit in with poet-thinkers. 
Businesses are not run this way. Thank gawd. I'd be starving.


----------



## aj47

People have different motives.  Some do a thumbs-up/down sort of vote and that's not wrong--not my style, though.  

As for being a recipient of votes--I've had zero-vote pieces in challenges in the past.  It's not a happy place, but life isn't always a happy place on the rest of the planet, either.  This is, after all, an Internet forum challenge--there's not even a cash prize.  So how big a deal is it, really?  

And yeah, there's always a few who blur the lines.  Can't help it.  But it's not my issue to be concerned about.  I'm not running a charity for wannabe poets who feel they need ego fluffs on every piece they post.  If someone wants to find a forum like that, I can give you links to forums where only positive feedback is permitted.  PM me.  I came here as an alternative to that sort of place.


----------



## Phil Istine

sas said:


> Thanks for clarification. I did not know this was meant for self-esteem. I really now know I do not fit in with poet-thinkers.
> Businesses are not run this way. Thank gawd. I'd be starving.



Please don't make it sound like I'm advocating it.  Sophistry isn't something I'd expect from you.


----------



## sas

I read what is written without interpretation of underlying meaning or intent.


----------



## sas

A big congrats to Fire and Ned on outstanding work. I voted for one of you. Ho-Ho-Ho.

And a big thanks to all who took the time to enter!!!!


----------



## jenthepen

Wondrous Seasonal Congratulations to Fire and Ned. :santa: Have yet another drink :champagne:Two wonderful poems. Well done!


----------

